# Better Half Tour Fall Classic September 20th



## Better Half Bassin' (Jul 18, 2014)

:B Better Half Tour Fall Classic :B
Saturday, September 20th from 8:00 am - 3:00 pm
Portage Lakes OLD State Park (off Rt 619)
Entry: $60 
Optional Big Bass: $10
NEW! Record Breaker Bonuses: $25 each - beat record total wt. or big bass!
Male/Female Team REQUIRED! Guys in skirts will be exposed 
LOTS of prizes from our sponsors
Online Entry at betterhalftour.com!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We are going to miss this tournament again......we've got a 2 day Championship that weekend


----------



## Bassguy59 (Sep 23, 2005)

One more week to go till best lil tourney on Portage Great guyz at Rodmakers Shop kicked in a $25 gift card too again. Big thx to Frank and Billy! Only Bass tourney I fish where participants actually talk about how they caught em that day, Cant wait to see Maria again,,oh yeah and Eric too,,i guess,,( Ha , got in the first shot)  And of course our " in famous " MC, Tommy V April and Brandon:B


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We had a great time at the tournament. I am now a fan of the Verbinator baits! They helped me get 3rd at my championship the day after the couples tournament!


----------



## Better Half Bassin' (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratulations on 3rd Eric! Glad BHT & Verbinator Baits could help...


----------

